# Advice on first camping trip



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I am so. excited. We are going on our first "real" family camping trip this weekend. The kids are 8 and 6 and Addie is 6 months. So far all we've done is camped out in the back yard  . We will be at a mountain state park/national forest. I'm not a big camper and have never taken a dog along on my few experiences with camping so I'm probably over-packing for her, but just want to be prepared. It is a public campground so there will be access to water/electricity, but we are sleeping in a tent. 

So far I have:
Her food divided into daily portions
Food and water bowls
a portable water bottle that has a built in bowl for hiking
20ft lead
6ft lead
her no-pull harness and collar of course.
Rabies tag and id tag will be on her at all times with my cell phone number
a few toys incase she gets bored
some bully sticks to chew


I know I need a first aid kit for her, but what would be in it? I know I should already have one, but I only have the human kind. Also my husband said there were some yellow jackets around the trash cans at the campground...what should I do if she gets stung? She's been stung by a wasp before and was fine...

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know why this didn't get any comments. I thought (and still do) that it was (is) a pretty rockin' kit... I've used it numerous times since putting it together.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/158300-first-aid-kit.html


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

wildo said:


> I don't know why this didn't get any comments. I thought (and still do) that it was (is) a pretty rockin' kit... I've used it numerous times since putting it together.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/158300-first-aid-kit.html


:wild: Thank you! I don't know why either. Very nice list and very helpful! I guess if I had done a search for "first-aid kit" I might have seen it, but I didn't think about it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can buy a Red Cross pet first aid kit at their offices- but if you don't have one near you they're available online from lots of places, but you won't have time for that! Be sure to carry a picture of you with your dog so if for some reason you get separated you can prove she's yours. Have fun!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Stosh said:


> You can buy a Red Cross pet first aid kit at their offices- but if you don't have one near you they're available online from lots of places, but you won't have time for that! *Be sure to carry a picture of you with your dog so if for some reason you get separated you can prove she's yours.* Have fun!!


Great idea. I have several on my cell phone but keeping a print in the car might not be a bad thing to do....


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

AddieGirl said:


> Great idea. I have several on my cell phone but keeping a print in the car might not be a bad thing to do....


 

Microchipping your dog if you have the time.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Girth said:


> Microchipping your dog if you have the time.


I may do that tomorrow before we leave. She's the first dog I've had that isn't chipped simply because my current vet doesn't do it (or have a scanner but that's a different topic). I'm going to have to find a vet here that will do it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Take a crate, and something to put it on (blanket or whatever) for the tent. A 6 mo old pup in a tent for the first time may not respect the boundaries of the soft tent walls and may be running all over things spread out, stepping on the kids, etc.

Make sure she's current on flea/tick prevention that has been working successfully for you.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Take her Rabies certificate with you...god forbid something happens....We go camping alot and a ranger told us to always have the actual certificate...They can't use the tag...


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I camp with Meika pretty often. If you are near a lot of wildlife keep dog ( and human) food in the car so you don't attract predators.

Flea/ tick spray , I use the drops but spray feet and tails to keep them off.
Also if near water bring towels, toys, water shoes? Haha things I sometimes forget. 
Dog camping is fun!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lots of poop bags, a clicker to do some training when bored, and GasX strips in case of bloat. And a camera


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

An X pen is also nice to have with you.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wow, we're going to have to take 2 cars!  Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Something so you can stake her out. And the six foot lead is good, many places won't allow dogs on longer than six foot leads.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

chelle said:


> Something so you can stake her out.


This would also be referred to as a "tie out" right? Be sure to check with the park you are going to; some don't allow tie outs.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

wildo said:


> This would also be referred to as a "tie out" right? Be sure to check with the park you are going to; some don't allow tie outs.


Well just one of those "poles" that you put in the ground and has a rounded top and a clip to attach a leash clip. Some go straight into the ground, others corkscrew in. I like the straight in better. These are imperative; I camp with three dogs. 

I'm a die hard camper  and we've been to numerous campgrounds and everyone allows tie-outs PROVIDED THAT the owner is there WITH the dog. No, you cannot just stake the dog out and go inside or take off! But when you're trying to cook, trying to do various things on your site, or even just lounging around, it is far more relaxing  to give them a chewie and stake them out right there with you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotchya. That makes sense...


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Camping with a pup myself this summer. . . in the mountains and at the beach. Take your whole "binder" of health everything with you including a few pix with you and the dog together printed just in case there is wandering off and you have to prove ownership on the fly. Take an x-pen and a carpet or canvas tarp to put under it or you will have a dog too filthy to get into the tent and lots of fun digging in the campsite. You may also want to take an illuminated collar/flasher/small flashlight with clip because it is DARK when you are going out to potty the dog in the middle of the night. Be sure to have a good flashlight yourself. Lots of poo baggies. Be sure you have 6 foot lead. You will need to have the dog on it, most likely. If it is National Park, know the rules (dogs in camp and paved areas, not trails). National Forest, just leashed usually. At least in CA it is this way. Best wishes. Mine drove my nuts the first time, but by the third trip it was all good.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

The campground is luckily very dog friendly and they actually provide tie outs so your dog can hang out with you at your site.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

We've been twice with Katie now and glad we took our crate both times. You don't need your dog running through the side of your tent in the middle of the night after a racoon or something. With my last boy I had to keep him on the tie out all night and just run the lead through the zipper on the tent. That tent only had a zipper that closed at the bottom and he quickly learned how to open it with his nose. Have fun camping be sure to take some pics!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would take some water from home and a lot of it.
talk to your Vet about what to take in case your dog is stung
by something or bitten by a spider and has a reaction.


----------

